# Selling Quartz Watches



## neilg77 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a number of quartz watches bought over a number of years (before I started to appreciate the workings of a watch as well as the aesthetics ). When you are selling quartz watches, is there a general rule of thumb re: prices?

I would like to move on some of the pieces which I don't wear anymore but have no idea what a fair price is and don't want to appear to be overpricing on the forum.

Thank in advance for your help.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Same as any other watch I suppose. If you've overpriced or underpriced you'll find out soon enough.

Have you tried completed listings on ebay as a guide?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Neil

If any of them are Omega just let me know! Don't forget though, electronic watches (in many cases especially early elecronics) are far more things of beauty and creation than many mechanical watches!

Cheers Tom


----------

